# I got anxious and missed my second day of work



## Jennyhj (Mar 30, 2015)

Hello, I am posting for the first time today because this just happened and I feel horrible. I'm wondering if any of you guys have/had similar issues with work, and for any advice. 

The past two months since I've quit my last job, I have been basically living under a rock, going out once a week if I have to. But financial circumstances forced me to go looking for a new job. I got hired as a doctor's office receptionist right away. The first day of training was alright except I was very nervous so my hands were shaking in front of my co-worker who was training me and I dropped a cup and spilled water. I went home and couldn't stop replaying those moments in my head and worrying that I made a bad impression.

Today I got up for my second day of training. My bus was having a horrible delay and I freaked out because I was going to be 20-30 minutes late. I freaked out because being late would make even worse of an impression in their minds, and I chickened out pathetically and went home and was freaking out over what I should do which resulted in a panic attack. I ended up turning my phone off and I am pathetically just hoping they assume I've quit on them. 

I know the right thing to do would've been to call them and ask if it would be okay for me to be late. Or even call them and let them know I won't be coming in anymore. I feel so stupid because I know the right thing to do in situations but I can't do them because I'm so anxious, and I end up being irresponsible. I feel very pathetic right now. 

I am already so nervous about possibly running into the co-workers/boss in the street. What am I supposed to do if I do?

Do you have any similar experience with work? Any advice?


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Contact them asap and make up some bs excuse, anything at all, be very apologetic. You might still be able to keep your job. Dont just quit, it is hard to get another job. I just got a new job and had to fill out an application, go to an interview, and then 2 days of induction, and i was really boring and anxious as everything is new.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Their gonna think you quit.You made a huge mistake if you didn't intend to quit.Do what the above poster said...or you definitely don't have the job anymore.


----------

